
Facebook Home prototyped in Quartz Composer - nvk
https://news.layervault.com/stories/3117-facebook-home-prototyped-in-quartz-composer--tutorial
======
arrakeen
very cool! i've done a bit of video art in quartz composer but i hadn't even
thought about using it for prototyping. such a versatile tool, i hope apple
doesn't abandon it

~~~
Rutledge
I agree. Unfortunately, given the development cycle (last major release was
2011) and some of the issues with OpenCL on iOS it looks like they may already
be going that way. It's not included with Xcode currently, but link here if
you'd like to download:
[https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action?name=Grap...](https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action?name=Graphics)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Does anyone know if Latour is even still at Apple?

~~~
swisspol
Nope, I left early 2009 after building QC and its team for close to 5 years,
followed by a year of iOS and then WebKit.

After that Cooliris and now back to entrepreneurship with Everpix :)

~~~
terhechte
Thanks for PixelShox & QC :) I used PixelShox when it came out, and I've used
QC for so much prototyping in my last startup (they do interactive video
stuff). It saved me tons of time. Also, love Everpix, great product; I only
miss a way to create albums with selected images from different sources to
share with friends. That'd be big.

~~~
swisspol
Thanks! You can share photos across sets on the website (use Share button at
top level of view), but not on iOS (yet).

~~~
terhechte
But how can I create a photo page with images from different sets (i.e. select
3 images from today, add to it, then select images from two weeks ago, add to
the same photo page, then share that photo page with a friend). I didn't
figure that out, and I clicked around for quite some time (on the website).
Thanks!

~~~
swisspol
Ah you're talking about something quite different more like editable photo
pages - we are working on it, stay tuned!

~~~
terhechte
Great to know! Thanks for answering!

